# I can't stop laughing



## Tao (Jun 13, 2010)

http://www.aolnews.com/article/woman-reveals-health-horror-my-vagina-fell-out/19260674

This is comedy gold.


----------



## Alstor (Jun 14, 2010)

So it just drooped out of her body? While she was pregnant?

WTF


----------



## FoxBody (Jun 14, 2010)

This should be in the "You WTF you lose" thread. Seriously, WTF?!


----------



## Tao (Jun 14, 2010)

Alstor said:


> So it just drooped out of her body? While she was pregnant?
> 
> WTF


 
Yeah

It's like God is telling her to get an abortion


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 14, 2010)

her vagina fell out...I can't even picture that


----------



## Eske (Jun 14, 2010)

That's not funny.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 14, 2010)

Eske said:


> That's not funny.



But it is, it just doesn't seem possible xDDD


----------



## Joeyyy (Jun 14, 2010)

it wouldnt be funny if she didnt make it sound like a joke in the report.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 14, 2010)

This is one of those things only males would find funny.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 14, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> This is one of those things only males would find funny.



But...well um, is it normal for a lady to lose her vag?


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 14, 2010)

Seriously, it isn't funny.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jun 14, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Seriously, it isn't funny.


everybody is srs right now, it makes me sad


----------



## Tao (Jun 15, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Seriously, it isn't funny.


 
Just the way they wrote this article makes it sound hilarious and I cannot stop laughing every time I read it.


----------



## Akro (Jun 15, 2010)

....Her...vagina fell out...Wtf? I can hear a splat on the bathroom floor


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 15, 2010)

Not funny to me.

Didnt think anything like that was possible.
Kind of scary if you think about it.


----------



## Lobar (Jun 15, 2010)

well I mean, it is terrifying

but it is kinda hard not to laugh at the way the article is written

sorry ladies


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 15, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Seriously, it isn't funny.


 
"Holy crap -- your vagina is falling out of your body"

sorry, that's kinda funny


----------



## Tycho (Jun 15, 2010)

Stable Mabel?

Uh, OK.

Whoever wrote the article pretty much turned it into a humor article.

Also, ladies, you would have gigglefits over a story about a guy who had a mishap with his pecker, and you damn well know it.  Two way street here.


----------



## Jashwa (Jun 15, 2010)

That's horrible and sounds horrible.


----------



## Kommodore (Jun 15, 2010)

I mean the article was written in a funny enough way, 

but the subject matter.


----------



## Jelly (Jun 15, 2010)

that was really disturbing


----------



## Attaman (Jun 15, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> This is one of those things only males would find funny.


 
To be fair, we find stories where a rejected boy lops off his penis and throws it down a well to be funny too.  We're the most equal between genders by laughing at anyone's genitalia-related plight. :mrgreen:


----------



## Tao (Jun 15, 2010)

That reminds me!


----------



## Tycho (Jun 16, 2010)

Tao said:


> That reminds me!


 
Watch the females laugh at this one.


----------



## pheonix (Jun 16, 2010)

Tao said:


> That reminds me!


 
At first I was gonna say I'm glad to be a guy and laugh, then I saw this and sadfaced.


----------



## Astana (Jun 16, 2010)

So she's dropping parts like a rusty Datsun?


----------

